# Which carbon assembly / paste / compound? Park, FSA, Finish Line, or other?



## journey (Jan 27, 2004)

I am looking to purchase some carbon assembly paste / compound for my carbon seat post and carbon handle bar assembly (i.e., mounting shifters and brakes). Any recommendations on what to get? Here are some from amazon.com:
- Finish Line Fiber Grip Carbon Assembly Gel
- FSA Installation Compound for Carbon Seatposts 
- Park Tool Supergrip Carbon and Alloy Assembly Compound - 4 oz. tube 
- Tacx Dynamic Carbon Assembly Paste

I was about to order the Finish Line product, but one of the reviews stated that the grit in the Finish Line product was likely to scratch surfaces as the grit is not as fine when compared to the FSA product.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

I use Finish Line, but can't say I've compared brands tho. I would anticipate scratches regardless of the brand given the nature of the product: grip via granular friction.

You'll only notice this if you routinely adjust things like seatpost height, but if you have your height/reach dialed in, and don't have to move things around, it is a non-factor. (Unless you consider selling your used parts.)


----------



## journey (Jan 27, 2004)

Phlegm - I agree with your comment that due to the nature of these products, one should 'anticipate scratches'. I would expect the granularity of the product to have some impact, thus the reason for the post. For example, I was hoping to find a product that has the granularity of fine sandpaper (e.g., 400 grit) rather than course sandpaper (e.g., 100 grit).

Regarding the Park Tool product, here is someone's feedback from backcountry:
I have used Carbon compound plenty of times before, but this is my first with this brand. The compound beads in this one are rather large and do not "pop" when pressure is applied during clamping or tightening. It then makes large holes in your carbon. For Instance my carbon handlebars have very large noticeable holes in them and yes I torqued it to spec. A friend of mine took a look at the compound and then threw bottle in the garbage and said don't use it anymore. Go with FinishLine or FSA compound. Honestly i was a little surprised since I own other Park Tool items such as all purpose grease and Tools. Oh and do not use on seatposts! no matter the brand of compound!​


----------



## icsloppl (Nov 1, 2012)

The feedback is somewhat correct. The Park material likely has the largest silicone particles but is also the most effective. Note that this is indicated on the Park website as well.

The Tacx is formulated to cause minimal abrasion. It may not be quite as effective on a part that's actually slipping, but if you're using it more for insurance, it may be the best solution.

Oh, and the "do not use on seatposts!" statement is totally incorrect. That's the main use.


----------



## Diesel~ (Feb 17, 2008)

I like the finish line product. Reasonably priced and works well.

-D


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

tagged


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Motorex Carbon Grease.

Product Description
_Motorex Carbon Grease is unique for a number of reasons. Most notable is that it lacks the suspended particulates you'll find in typical carbon assembly paste. Where the others use these microspheres to increase the traction between the slick finishes of carbon parts, the Motorex formula relies on a special ability to increase friction under high pressure. The difference is chemical rather than physical, yet the result is the same -- you'll increase the grip between parts and lessen the torque needed to attain the proper performance. Since it lacks the abrasive particulates, Motorex Bike Carbon Grease will not damage the glossy finish of your carbon parts. It is effective and safe for carbon/carbon and carbon/metal interfaces. Use it for handlebars, stems, and seatposts. Bike Carbon Grease comes in a 100g container. Application is easy with the brush on the underside of the lid._

Amazon.com: Motorex Carbon Grease 100G Can, Can W/ Brush: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## journey (Jan 27, 2004)

*Purchased - FSA Installation Compound*

Hi - In the end, I purchased the FSA Installation Compound. It has a very fine grit -- like fine emery paper. When I recently visited my LBS, they had some of Park Tool Supergrip Carbon in stock. It felt very gritty -- the granules were much larger. For what I needed (i.e., mounting grip shifters, brake levers, and carbon bar to the stem), the FSA Compound was the better choice for me.

Thanks for the recommendation on the Motorex Carbon Grease -- I will keep it in mind, but the container of the FSA will last me a long time ;-)


----------



## cloudbuster (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks for the link that motorex does sound like a great product.
Have you also tried the other ones. How they compare.


----------

